# Buying a new turntable... Ateco... PME...?



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I won't even tell you what I've been using for the past 4 years. (Much too embarassing). Let's just say it's time to upgrade. I was just about to spend $60 on an Ateco, but then I saw PME's Tilting Turntable for a mere $50 on sale! (And that includes the shipping!) I had seen it for $80 plus a good $15 - $20 for shipping at Beryl's, which I suppose should be no surprise considering what a RIP OFF their prices are. Anyhow, I've never used a tilting turntable before. I assume it's to decorate the sides cakes more easily and boy do I like that idea.  Has anyone used one, specifically the one by PME? Is it on a permanent tilt or can I adjust it to be flat? What is it made out of? Can it hold really heavy cakes ok? How the heck do the cakes stay on there without sliding? I'm sure it works; PME is such a reputable manufactorer, but I'm still paranoid. Any other info would be much appreciated.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, I just came across some info on the tilting turntables. PME and Jem both make them. Both are made from plastic and lightweight. Jem's is a lot cheaper though--- only $20. I've figured out that neither of them adjust to be flat so I still need a regular turntable. So if anyone has used either tilting turntable, I'd like to know which one is better or if there is any difference at all. Thanks.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

This guy I worked with told me there's a turntable out there that's big enough for sheet cakes. It's a big rectangle and it's bigger than a half sheet cake size, but not quite a full sheet. I have no idea who makes it as I've never seen one in any magazine or catalog, but boy would that be handy! 

Oooo, I just remembered something and got an idea! For wedding cakes, I get 3/4" plywood cut to the circumference I need and nail on four 1" x 1" dowels for legs- just enough space for the caterers to slip their fingers under and lift the cake- and I cover it in foil. Once I tried putting the bottom tier directly on the base without using cardboard so I had to ice it on the base. I put the whole thing on my dinky little turntable thinking it would slide around, but the placement of the peg legs happened to be the same size and provided a perfectly snug fit. Didn't move one bit! So I'm thinking for a sheet cake, you could do the same thing. Get a big rectangle of plywood and nail some peg legs on to fit around a 12" turntable. Hmmm... I'm definitely going to make one.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm not picturing this wood with peg legs. Do you send it in the box under the cake? How do you keep the cake base from sliding on top of those legs? I'm sure I must not be visualizing it right.

When I'm icing a large cake, I usually tape three (sometimes four) cardboards together , so that it doesn't bend while I'm icing it. If it still bends, I have a bunch of different sizes of wood, and I just grab one that's slightly smaller. For big sheetcakes, an inverted sheetpan does the trick too.

I'd be curious to know where that guy got the rectangular turntable. Maybe that manufacturer makes various sized plates. Was his an Ateco?

PS- That Ateco is $50 at Bridge Kitchenware in NYC. But the shipping may bring you up to $60 anyway.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The tables can be enlarges with larger circles of stainless. They should be welded for strength. We used to drill holes in the table and screw in plywood to top. That did not hold for a long time. Ateco has been a good wheel over the years. We only use a drop of mineral oil, it is very easy to sand that hole bigger if it is not properly cleaned and maintained. dirt and fibers act as an abrasive.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Hmm... Ateco seems to be a winner. That's what all the places I've ever worked in used, but I always like to know what else is out there and if there's something better. 

momo, hmmm... *thinking how to explain this better*... 

Better yet, can we insert photos in here? Let me know how and I'll just draw a pic of it and scan it.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I've used the same flat Ateco for the past 17 years. It's as good as new, and I have no problem decorating sides. I have never used a tilting one. But I do wish that someone would make one with an adjustable circumference, or at least different size plates. It's hard to balance a sheetpan sized cake on a tiny 12" turntable.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Unfortunately, we can't. But you can post it on your website, and then tell us where to view it.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I'll get working on it after I finish making 400 vegan cookies for a bridal shower.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Momoreg, guess what I saw in Fante's last week? The rectangle turntable! It's something like $87 and by Ateco. Their contact info is here, but I don't think the turntable is on their site.

As for the turntable I ended up getting... it's Wilton's version of the Ateco turntable. I couldn't NOT buy it. It was only $36!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I had no luck in finding that turntable or any for that matter.at Fante's. but I have no patience


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm not surprised it's not on their site. Many of their products aren't online. I gave the url so anyone interested could get their contact info (email or phone number) as they do mail order. Actually, I don't like to look at their website. It pains my eyes to look at it and it's hard to find things on there. Not user friendly at all!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Cool, Lotus...

Do you recall the size of the turntable?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

It was bigger than a 1/4 sheet cake, but not as big as a half. The one my friend told me about was bigger so either a bigger size is available, or he was waaaaay off. It was all stainless too. I'm still set on my plywood attachment idea (b/c it's much cheaper) which I promise I will take pics of and scan one day so I can better explain what the heck I was trying to tell you up there ^^^ a few posts ago.

You know what? I'm going to try one more time...

Get a rectangle piece of plywood whatever size (enough to hold a half or full sheet), about 3/4" thick. Take off the top of your turntable and place it dead center of the plywood and trace around it. Get a 1" thick dowel and cut at least 4 (probably better off with 6) pieces from it all an inch tall. Using furniture glue, set the dowel pieces right on the line of the outter part of the circle, making sure they're evenly spaced apart. (Just eyeball it, doesn't need to be accurate). Then nail the dowel pieces in place from the bottom using 1-1/2" nails. Voila! You can place the plywood on your turntable and the little glued on dowel pieces will keep it snugly in place. When you need your turntable to be round again, just take the plywood off.

Was that better or did I still sound confusing? 

I stumbled across this when I was decorating the bottom tier of a wedding cake. I use 3/4" thick plywood rounds for the base with those dowel legs nailed on the bottom. It was an 18" base and the way I placed the legs on just so happen to fit snug around the turntable and it didn't move a bit and gave me a bigger turntable! Anyhow, if you still need explaining, I'll get around to taking a pic and posting it.


----------

